# Gopro+hawk+rabbit



## Tagz (Sep 22, 2005)

Been trying to get out as much as I can as the season is coming to a halt. Hope to get out everyday till the close. Previously I had tried getting video with a sony handycam while out hunting. Which proved difficult at times. My wife surprised me with a GoPro for my birthday earlier this month (she knew I was going to get one for myself eventually so beat me to it) and I have been using it. Have a good number of nice clips I plan on eventually putting together into one movie. Pro's of the GoPro is video quality is excellant, and the head mount is really comfortable. Really cant tell its on. Con's are battery life, and the wide field of view. Which is also a pro at times. I have found that if you record in the higher setting of the hero3 black edition (2.7k resolution) you can zoom while editing the footage and still not lose much quality.

Season has been great. Bird is doing good, going to keep him around another year. As much as I enjoy the trapping and training its also nice going out with a bird that has some experience. He sticks with me close, and never refuses to chase game. And each year just gets better. My apprentice had an eventful first year. Had some ups and downs and ended the season early due to a foot injury with his bird. All is healing up nicely now and his bird should have a relaxing summer while he grows in that red tail.

Not sure about the rest of you but I have seen good rabbit numbers this year. The only real issue I have been having is my main hunting field just becomes too hard this time of year. The local pair of Red-Tailed Hawks are relentless in driving us out. Got some good footage of some of those battles as well I will eventually do something with. Because of this though I have ventured out to new areas. Being able to hunt in areas gun hunters cant is nice. Spend a good amount of time scanning google maps looking for little patches that may be good. 

Here is a little clip from yesterday. Flushed rabbit, tink was about 35 yards behind in tree. Quickly made up the distance and grabbed the rabbit. But it managed to kick tink off and circled around making its way down a rabbit hole. Video was just uploaded so may give message that still being processed.


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

"This video is unavailable"


----------



## Tagz (Sep 22, 2005)

Yeah some reason YouTube had an error processing it. Will have to try again later when I'm home.


----------

